# Owl Eyes



## wildmaven (Aug 21, 2007)

This is done with a pointillism technique, where small dots of ink are applied, one at a time, by hand to make an image. Darker areas have over 100 dots per square inch.


----------



## Hoppy (Aug 24, 2007)

I love this stuff.
A friend of mine does this sort of artwork. Even done a guitar for some rock band


----------



## Fidge (Sep 14, 2007)

nice. about 10 years ago, suffering from insanity I utilized this technique in a 16x11 book I was doing. I cant tell you how many nightmares about it I had in the ensuing months. Highly time consuming and yet it can be oddly soothing too


----------



## kundalini (Sep 15, 2007)

that is an awesome drawing.  I love birds of prey.


----------



## Nein-reis (Sep 16, 2007)

I've done these before. 

tap tap tap tap tap tap tap tap tap tap tap tap tappity tappity tap.... tap.. tap ta tap tap ... tap tap                             tap tap            tap tap ....tap   Xelevinty billion


----------



## wildmaven (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks, everyone. Yeah, it is time-consuming and repetative, but in this modern rush-rush-rush world, it forces me to slow down and breathe.


----------



## KatharineAspen (Sep 18, 2007)

wow it really is very similar! its like its the same bird!!


----------

